# Nurse jobs in Australia



## JJDenny (Jul 17, 2011)

My husband is an Australian citizen. We are living in the U.S. at this time. We are contemplating moving to Australia if the economy continues to deteriorate here. What kind of opportunities are available for a registered nurse in Australia? What kind of Visa would we apply for since I'm married to an Aussie? Does the fact that he has a Permanent Resident alien status in the U.S. change anything? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

JJDenny said:


> My husband is an Australian citizen. We are living in the U.S. at this time. We are contemplating moving to Australia if the economy continues to deteriorate here. What kind of opportunities are available for a registered nurse in Australia? What kind of Visa would we apply for since I'm married to an Aussie? Does the fact that he has a Permanent Resident alien status in the U.S. change anything? Thanks for any advice.


Hi,

If you are married to your partner you can apply for a partner visa.
*You can apply offshore, and you must be offshore when the decision is made:
http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/partners/partner/309-100/

You can apply onshore, and you can be anywhere you want when a decision is made:
Partner Visa: Onshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)
*
Australia is always in need of nurses, so I'm sure that finding a job would not be difficult for you.

If the Australian immigration finds out about your partner's illegal prescence in the USA I assume this will give them a negative view of your partner as a sponsor, but I'm pretty sure that you wouldn't be refused the visa because of this.

Please, *pretty please* read the partner migration booklet:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf

It is a *goldmine of information* (there are sections on the prospetive marriage visa and partner visa for de facto couples, so just ignore that and read about what's relevant to you). You should pay special attention to pages 40 and 41 because, as you will see, the sort of evidence needed for this visa requires organisation.

Finally, read through the application forms for the visa:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/40sp.pdf (for your parnet to fill out - he is your sponsor)
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/47sp.pdf (for you to fill out - you are the applicant)

Lastly, don't forget to do your own independant research.

All the best,
Sarah


----------



## JJDenny (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you! Just to clarify, my husband is legally in the U.S. He's been granted Permanent Resident Alien status (green card). I was just wondering if the Aussie government would frown upon him having gained permanent residency in the U.S. - he's still an Aussie citizen. We've spent thousands of dollars on our immigration attorney ensuring he's here legally.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

ohhh, I'm sorry: I saw "alien" and immediately thought "illegal" 

Not at all, it's great that he's got permanent residency, it would show that he has a strong commitment to a life with you no matter where you are  Nothing to worry about, I just sponsored my French partner and we said in our statements that end 2012 we're moving to France indefinately. All immigration is concerned with is whether your relationship is genuine and ongoing 



JJDenny said:


> Thank you! Just to clarify, my husband is legally in the U.S. He's been granted Permanent Resident Alien status (green card). I was just wondering if the Aussie government would frown upon him having gained permanent residency in the U.S. - he's still an Aussie citizen. We've spent thousands of dollars on our immigration attorney ensuring he's here legally.


----------



## JJDenny (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you for all your advice! Now we have someplace to start


----------

